# Nikon VR lens



## rgregory1965 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 55-300 VR 4.5/5.6 lens.....If the VR is on I hear noise ater it has focused, kinda like a servo motor.....if I take the VR off the noise goes away....I have another VR lend 18-105 and it does not do this.....can someone tell me if this is a normal thing....

please dont tell me to read my manual as there is no info there for this, please dont tell me to save my money and get a 2.8 lens, please dont tell me that I should of bought a Canon....I am just looking to see if this is normal or not....I will be taking it back to Ritz to have them look at it as it is under warranty....but has made this noise since day 1 two weeks ago....

Thanks

I might add that im new to Nikon....Had a Sony prior


----------



## Heitz (Oct 12, 2011)

well I'm not sure about it happening *after* focusing - it should happing just before or in tandem.  If so, what you are hearing is the mechanism kicking in.  When you release the shutter, a moment later you will hear another, similar click that is the mechanism disengaging.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Oct 12, 2011)

yes just before and just after...clicking

With VR off no noise

it might be normal for that lens, just wondering because the only other zoom i have is the 18-105 and it makes no clicking sounds at all....


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 12, 2011)

My friend also has a 55-300mm and it's loud enough that I mistake it as AF sounds so I guess it isn't unusual that your 55-300 makes a lot of sound.


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2011)

Different lenses with VR/IS/OS have varying levels of noise that the anti-shake tech generates. This means (esp in a quiet room as opposed to outside when shooting) you'll most times hear the system whirring. It will whirr and make a sound when you half-press the shutter button to start metering and/or when you press the */AFon button if you have backbutton AF focus. The system will also keep moving just after you release the shutter button, this is mostly because of two factors:

1) the system has to spin down and return to its normal position 
2) keeping it running a little after the shutter is used means its ready for another quick shot straight after. 

Most will also have a click sound as they engage/disengage.

However different lenses general varying amounts and some you have to put your ear up to them to hear the motors working - others its easier to hear.


----------

